# Turkey soup



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone make turkey soup out of a turkey carcass? It is easy:Break up the carcass in a large pot, bring to a boil and simmer about an hour or even two. Strain the broth, add carrots, celery, onion and the turkey meat that you picked off the bones. Simmer until the carrots are tender, season with salt and pepper to taste. You can add noodles or rice if you want. It is a nice easy to eat meal.


----------



## NotQuiteSure (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks for thiss : )i think i might try itt.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I usually do this after Thanksgiving every year.I often toss in a couple of celery stalks carrots and onions (whole or cut in half) in with the carcass to help flavor the broth. Those I remove when I pull out the turkey bones and I toss in fresh (or frozen) veggies at the end.If you simmer the carcass until it pretty much falls apart on it's own you get a lot of geliten out of the bones/tendons and it will be nearly solid when it is refrigerated.K.


----------

